# Verbos indiretos que não admitem o pronome lhe



## Doctorr

Olá pessoal, é certo que os verbos _assistir_, _ajudar, aspirar, presidir, recorrer_ não admitem o pronome lhe?
É que em espanhol diz-se _Voy a ajudarle_ mas, então, em português dir-se-ia _Vou ajudar a ele_ e não Vou lhe ajudar?
Obrigado por anticipação =)


----------



## Vanda

Doctorr, você mexeu num assunto complicado. 
A gramática diz:


> Entre os verbos transitivos Indiretos importa distinguir os que não aceitam para objeto indireto as formas oblíquas [lhe, lhes], construindo-se com os pronomes retos precedidos de preposição: _aluir a ele, anuir a ele, assistir a ela, atentar nele, depender dele, investir contra ele, não ligar para ele, recorrer a ele, simpatizar com ele, etc._► Principais verbos transitivos indiretos: abusar de - aludir a - assistir a - aspirar a - ansiar por - atentar em - agradar a - atirar a, em, contra - bater em (= espancar) - contentar-se com, de, em - cuidar de - cogitar em, de - conspirar contra - carecer de - crer em - confiar em - contribuir para - gostar de - interessar a - investir contra, com - lutar contra - lembrar-se de - obedecer a - pagar a - perdoar a - presidir a - querer a - recorrer a - resistir a - valer a - zombar de


.


----------



## Doctorr

Vanda, nunca me interessam coisas simples e fáceis de explicar rs
Vlw pelo link =)


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *4. Transitivos Indiretos *são os verbos que pedem um objeto indireto, isto é, um complemento com preposição:
> 
> Eu gostei do jogo. / Recorri ao ministro.
> Resistimos aos invasores_. _/ Assistimos à festa.


O problema está na terminologia morfossintáctica usada aqui.Os verbos transitivos são só os que levam OD (mesmo estes verbos transitivos, nos que o adjectivo próprios é redundante, se não o levarem passam a ser eles próprios intransitivos). Os verbos transitivos podem sofrer a diátese passiva, e então o OD (o paciente da acção verbal) passa a ser sujeito do verbo em voz passiva, e o sujeito da activa (o agente) passa a ser CC (numas línguas de procedência, noutras de instrumento, noutras de médio) e mesmo chega a desaparecer na encosta para abaixo desde a sua primeira linha na activa. É aqui, nas passivas sem agente onde se juntam a impessoalidade e a passividade (que não é outra coisa que na perda de importância para o falante do agente da acção). Isto pode-se ver no morfema se de passividade e o morfema se de impessoalidade que muitas vezes, na terceira pessoa (que em realidade é uma não-pessoa) do singular são difíceis de determinar.Verbos intransitivos são os que não levam jamais OD, ou, ocasionalmente, os transitivos que se constroem sen OD.O verbo ser é um verbo que, quando vazio semanticamente, faz parte duma estrutura especial chamada atributiva e então é chamado de atributivo, mas quando significa 'existir' é intransitivo. O verbo estar e outros verbos que conectam um complemento predicativo com o sujeito, não são atributivos como ser, senão um subtipo dos verbos intransitivos.O OI não é categoria necessária eh nenhum dos três tipos verbais que correspondem a quatro estruturas sintácticas (atributiva, intransitiva e transitiva activa e passiva).Dito isto, que é o que são esses pretensos verbos "transitivos indirectos"? Pois não são outra coisa que verbos intransitivos que se constroem com complementos introduzidos (como se fossem circunstanciais) por preposições, sempre fixas (como muito com uma variante, raro duas), que se chamam de complementos de regime (CR).O sintagma "transitivos impróprios" é confuso e move a confusão. O próprio seria intransitivos com CR (complementos de regime).Estas categorias morfossintácticas são comuns às línguas romances todas. E devem unificar-se na sua denominação científica.O feito da conexão por meio da preposição tira toda possibilidade de chamar transitivos estes verbos (a sua "transitividade" vem de que noutras línguas sim são transitivos verdadeiros: na minha terra comemos no caldo, em Espanha comem o caldo, a estrutura sintáctica galega é intransitiva com CR, a espanhola transitiva com OD; aqui esperamos por alguém, na Espanha esperam a alguém, em galego esperar forma estrutura intransitiva com CR, em Espanha uma estrutura transitiva com OD.O problema de lhe/lhes fronte a a ele/ela, a eles/elas é, pois, um pseudoproblema. Lhe/lhes só são OI, nunca CR, a ele/ela/eles/elas podem ser OI, Cr ou mesmo CC.


----------



## Doctorr

XiaoRoel, vlw! Também foi interessante chegar a saber algo do galego =)


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Doctorr, você mexeu num assunto complicado.
> A gramática diz:
> .





> Entre os verbos transitivos Indiretos importa distinguir os que não aceitam para objeto indireto as formas oblíquas [lhe, lhes], construindo-se com os pronomes retos precedidos de preposição: _aluir a ele, anuir a ele, assistir a ela, atentar nele, depender dele, investir contra ele, não ligar para ele, recorrer a ele, simpatizar com ele, etc._► Principais verbos transitivos indiretos: abusar de - aludir a - assistir a - aspirar a - ansiar por - atentar em - agradar a - atirar a, em, contra - bater em (= espancar) - contentar-se com, de, em - cuidar de - cogitar em, de - conspirar contra - carecer de - crer em - confiar em - contribuir para - gostar de - interessar a - investir contra, com - lutar contra - lembrar-se de - obedecer a - pagar a - perdoar a - presidir a - querer a - recorrer a - resistir a - valer a - zombar de



Deixando de lado as explicações gramaticais, que me transcendem, alguns dos verbos citados admitem construção com '_lhe_' em Portugal: _aludir, anuir, assistir _(no sentido de dar assistência, _'Assistiu-me durante a doença'_), _ligar_ (ligou-lhe), _agradar_ (agradou-lhe), _atirar_ (atirou-lhe), _bater_ (bateu-lhe),_ interessar _(interessou-lhe), _lembrar_ (no sentido de recordar a alguém alguma coisa, _'lembre-me da reunião de amanhã', 'lembre-lhe a reunião de amanhã'_), _obedecer _(obedeceu-lhe), _pagar_ (pagou-lhe),_ perdoar _(perdoou-lhe),_ presidir ('Presidiu-lhe (à assembleia) F....')_ _querer_ (no sentido de ter amor, o mesmo do espanhol '_querer_', _'quero-lhe muito'_), _resistir_ (resistiu-lhe), _valer _(valeu-lhe).


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Deixando de lado as explicações gramaticais, que me transcendem, alguns dos verbos citados admitem construção com '_lhe_' em Portugal: _aludir, anuir, assistir _(no sentido de dar assistência, _'Assistiu-me durante a doença'_), _ligar_ (ligou-lhe), _agradar_ (agradou-lhe), _atirar_ (atirou-lhe), _bater_ (bateu-lhe),_ interessar _(interessou-lhe), _lembrar_ (no sentido de recordar a alguém alguma coisa, _'lembre-me da reunião de amanhã', 'lembre-lhe a reunião de amanhã'_), _obedecer _(obedeceu-lhe), _pagar_ (pagou-lhe),_ perdoar _(perdoou-lhe),_ presidir ('Presidiu-lhe (à assembleia) F....')_ _querer_ (no sentido de ter amor, o mesmo do espanhol '_querer_', _'quero-lhe muito'_), _resistir_ (resistiu-lhe), _valer _(valeu-lhe).



Todos os exemplos dados pelo Carfer parecem-me válidos também no Brasil. Só me causou um pouco de estranheza 'ligou-lhe', mas não encontro o motivo do meu estranhamento e, na verdade, tendo a dizer que também ele está ok no pt br. O exemplo original, por sua vez, parece-me equivocado: 'ajudar a ele', nunca; 'ajudar-lhe' não acho que esteja mal; a opção, porém, que soa melhor aos meus ouvidos, e que não vejo por que não utilizar, é *ajudá-lo*. Dito de outro modo: se é que o equívoco, aqui, não é meu, pode-se usar 'ajudar' tanto como VTD (alternativa que vejo como mais "simples") quanto como VTI (neste caso, 'lhe' cabe perfeitamente).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vejo-me na necessidade de avisar sobre a incorrecção da expressão verbo transitivo indirecto (VTI) e a pseudocategoria, ou categoria fantasma que isto quer indicar. Nas línguas indo-europeias (e isto atinge a todas as línguas antigas e modernas) o verbo transitivo é por definição directo, não existindo tais "transitivos indirectos". Verbo transitivo é, e só, o que leva complemento directo na voz activa e pode sofrer a diátese passiva O que aqui e em textos que andam pela Rede é chamado de "transitivo indirecto" *são só intransitivos que se constroem com OI,* e mais nada. O português não tem uma categoria nova de "transitivos indirectos". É só uma categoria criada _ex nihilo_ e contrária ao significado verdadeiro de transitivo, uma verdadeira _contradictio in terminis_. Em aras  da verdade, deve-se banir tal confusão (por não chamá-la de asnice).


----------



## okporip

XiaoRoel said:


> Vejo-me na necessidade de avisar sobre a incorrecção da expressão verbo transitivo indirecto (VTI) e a pseudocategoria, ou categoria fantasma que isto quer indicar. Nas línguas indo-europeias (e isto atinge a todas as línguas antigas e modernas) o verbo transitivo é por definição directo, não existindo tais "transitivos indirectos". Verbo transitivo é, e só, o que leva complemento directo na voz activa e pode sofrer a diátese passiva O que aqui e em textos que andam pela Rede é chamado de "transitivo indirecto" *são só intransitivos que se constroem com OI,* e mais nada. O português não tem uma categoria nova de "transitivos indirectos". É só uma categoria criada _ex nihilo_ e contrária ao significado verdadeiro de transitivo, uma verdadeira _contradictio in terminis_. Em aras  da verdade, deve-se banir tal confusão (por não chamá-la de asnice).



Agradecido pelo aviso. Até que você baixe a sua argumentação ao nível da maioria dos reles mortais que frequentamos este espaço, denotando com isso real intenção de fazer-se compreender, prefiro, porém, continuar a usar expressão que aprendi na escola e vejo presente em gramáticas e dicionários - aí incluído o mui científico Houaiss.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es muy sencillo: en la voz activa, si lleva OD (objeto directo) un verbo es transitivo, si no lo lleva es intransitivo o el verbo atributivo _ser_. Los verbos transitivos son lo que pueden conjugarse y usarse en voz pasiva, los intransitivos no. Por eso decir transitivo indirecto, frente a transitivo directo no hace sentido. Si así se enseña en Brasil o en donde sea, está mal enseñado y es acientífico, ya que no se basa en ninguna realidad de la lengua.
Es bastante sencillo y no hay que ser filólogo para entenderlo.


----------



## okporip

XiaoRoel said:


> Es muy sencillo: en la voz activa, si lleva OD  (objeto directo) un verbo es transitivo, si no lo lleva es intransitivo o  el verbo atributivo _ser_. Los verbos transitivos son lo que  pueden conjugarse y usarse en voz pasiva, los intransitivos no. Por eso  decir transitivo indirecto, frente a transitivo directo no hace sentido.  Si así se enseña en Brasil o en donde sea, está mal enseñado y es  acientífico, ya que no se basa en ninguna realidad de la lengua.
> Es bastante sencillo y no hay que ser filólogo para entenderlo.



Não tenho nenhuma dificuldade em entender que, para analisar o verbo de uma oração como '*Eu cuido da casa*',  podemos tratar de (1) verificar se a passagem à voz passiva é possível.  Se não fosse possível (1.1), o verbo seria intransitivo. Como o é (1.2 -  'A casa é cuidada por mim'), 'cuidar' é transitivo. Sendo  preposicionado o objeto, trata-se de um verbo que, ademais de  transitivo, vale caracterizar de (2) "construído com objeto indireto  (OI)". 

Muito bem. Tenho, contudo, duas constatações a fazer. Se a  memória não me trai, o ensino escolar desse assunto no meu tempo de  aluno (no Brasil) recorria a um tipo de análise que, embora distinto da  análise que você propõe, chega a resultado quase idêntico ao seu. É essa outra análise que parece justificar algo que corresponde à minha segunda  constatação: as gramáticas que  conheço e a versão _online_ do dicionário Houaiss que costumo  consultar fazem uso da noção de "verbo transitivo indireto" (VTI) - não  muito diferente, convenhamos, de "verbo transitivo (construído com  objeto) indireto". Que outra análise seria essa? 

Em '*Eu cuido da casa*',  (1) o sentido de 'eu cuido' (1.1) esgota-se em si mesmo ou (1.2)  depende do restante da oração para completar-se? Se a resposta fosse  (1.1), o verbo seria intransitivo. Como a resposta é (1.2 - "eu cuido... o que mais?"), ele é  transitivo, e o restante da oração constitui-se como objeto. (2) O  objeto é (2.1) preposicionado ou (2.2) não preposicionado? A resposta é  (2.2), já que 'da', em 'da casa' é contratação da *preposição 'de'* com  o artigo 'a'. Trata-se, então, de VTI (opondo-se, por exemplo, a  'vigiar', que, na falta de preposição a mediar sua transitividade ao  objeto -  "Eu vigio a casa" -, configura-se como VTD, isto é, verbo  transitivo direto).

Parece-me evidente que esse segundo  procedimento analítico baseia-se, sim, numa "realidade da língua"  portuguesa: o fato de que alguns de seus verbos vão seguidos de  preposição ("pedem preposição", como se costuma dizer na linguagem  escolar brasileira) e outros não. Se assim for, a questão de fundo é  outra: por que a presença ou a ausência de preposição pode servir de  critério para diferenciar duas modalidades de objeto (OD e OI), mas  jamais para diferenciar os verbos que se associam a cada uma delas (VTD e  VTI)?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Imos por partes:
O OI, o *objecto indirecto* (ou _segundo objecto_ do verbo para algum gramático) designa a pessoa, ser ou cousa _afectada_ pela acção do verbo. Se falamos em pronomes de terceira pessoa é representado por _lhe/lhes_ (também chamado com nomenclatura latina de _dativo_). Em galego, em português e em castelhano acostuma tomar a forma dum sintagma preposicional, marcado ou introduzido pelas _preposições-morfemas_ (que equivalem aqui ao morfema de dativo nas línguas que têm casos) _*a*_ ou _*para*_. 
O *objecto directo* (OD) é o que _completa o sentido_ da semântica do verbo de _maneira necessária_. Se falamos em pronomes de terceira pessoa são _o/a/os/as_ (e os seus alomorfes _-no/-na/-nos/-nas e -lo/-la/-los/-las)_. Se o objecto directo é um sintagma nominal, este em português e mais em galego, marca-se na oração pola sua _imediata posição após o verbo_ _transitivo_, é dizer está marcado pelo _rasgo supra-segmental_ da _ordem de palavras_ na frase. O morfema preposição *a* em galego e em português pode, secundariamente, marcar o OD com _pronomes pessoais_ ou quando a _frase não distingue claramente_ o OD do SUJ.
Os outros complementos que _logicamente_ podemos considerar directos mas vão _introduzidos por diversas preposições_ (sempre uma ou duas obrigadas para cada verbo) chamam-se de *complementos de regime* (CR). Estes verbos não são transitivos pois não podem ser voltos por passiva, que é a condição necessária para serem considerados transitivos, são pois verbos intransitivos.Os verbos intransitivos, os que não levam OD, podem-se classificar de várias maneiras, segundo a seu comportamento sintáctico ou por característica semânticas 
Uma clara _classificação_ sem pretensão de exaustividade é a que considera:
a) o verbo estativo, estar;
b) os verbos que se constroem com predicativo do sujeito;
c) os verbos que se constroem com complemento de regime;
d) os verbos de movimento;
e) os verbos que podem ser a vez transitivos (se levam OD) e intransitivos (se não o levam).
E ainda poderíamos afinar muito mais na classificação, mas isto levar-nos-ia muito longe, fora das possibilidades deste foro.


----------



## okporip

XiaoRoel said:


> Imos por partes:
> O OI, o *objecto indirecto* (ou _segundo objecto_ do verbo para algum gramático) designa a pessoa, ser ou cousa _afectada_ pela acção do verbo. Se falamos em pronomes de terceira pessoa é representado por _lhe/lhes_ (também chamado com nomenclatura latina de _dativo_). Em galego, em português e em castelhano acostuma tomar a forma dum sintagma preposicional, marcado ou introduzido pelas _preposições-morfemas_ (que equivalem aqui ao morfema de dativo nas línguas que têm casos) _*a*_ ou _*para*_.
> O *objecto directo* (OD) é o que _completa o sentido_ da semântica do verbo de _maneira necessária_. Se falamos em pronomes de terceira pessoa são _o/a/os/as_ (e os seus alomorfes _-no/-na/-nos/-nas e -lo/-la/-los/-las)_. Se o objecto directo é um sintagma nominal, este em português e mais em galego, marca-se na oração pola sua _imediata posição após o verbo_ _transitivo_, é dizer está marcado pelo _rasgo supra-segmental_ da _ordem de palavras_ na frase. O morfema preposição *a* em galego e em português pode, secundariamente, marcar o OD com _pronomes pessoais_ ou quando a _frase não distingue claramente_ o OD do SUJ.
> Os outros complementos que _logicamente_ podemos considerar directos mas vão _introduzidos por diversas preposições_ (sempre uma ou duas obrigadas para cada verbo) chamam-se de *complementos de regime* (CR). Estes verbos não são transitivos pois não podem ser voltos por passiva, que é a condição necessária para serem considerados transitivos, são pois verbos intransitivos.Os verbos intransitivos, os que não levam OD, podem-se classificar de várias maneiras, segundo a seu comportamento sintáctico ou por característica semânticas
> Uma clara _classificação_ sem pretensão de exaustividade é a que considera:
> a) o verbo estativo, estar;
> b) os verbos que se constroem com predicativo do sujeito;
> c) os verbos que se constroem com complemento de regime;
> d) os verbos de movimento;
> e) os verbos que podem ser a vez transitivos (se levam OD) e intransitivos (se não o levam).
> E ainda poderíamos afinar muito mais na classificação, mas isto levar-nos-ia muito longe, fora das possibilidades deste foro.



Tudo isso dito, como é que fica a sua análise de '*Eu cuido da casa*'? Parece-me que você diria que 'cuidar' é verbo transitivo e 'da casa' é OD, correto?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pois não, *cuidar* aqui é intransitivo (não tem OD, nem pode a frase volver-se por passiva) e *da casa* é um complemento de regímen (CR).


----------



## okporip

XiaoRoel said:


> Pois não, *cuidar* aqui é intransitivo (não tem OD, nem pode a frase volver-se por passiva) e *da casa* é um complemento de regímen (CR).



Mas, como já escrevi, '*Eu cuido da casa*' admite, sim, passagem à voz passiva: '*A casa é cuidada por mim*'. Estou quase certo, ademais, de que, para a maioria dos brasileiros, 'cuidar' é, nesse caso, verbo transitivo indireto e 'da casa', objeto indireto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Não, você traslada outra frase:_ eu cuido a casa > a  casa é cuidada por mim_. que é coisa muito diferente. _Eu cuido da casa_ não tem volta pela passiva: *_é cuidado por mim da casa_. Não é um absurdo?


----------



## Alentugano

Mas ninguém diz "Eu cuido a casa", que eu saiba! Eu cuido da casa, pelo contrário, é comum...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quem diz isso? *Cuidar* pode ser usado como transitivo sem problemas. Mas o problema não é a existência na língua geral de esse transitivo _cuidar_ que no seu idiolecto não existe, mas do que se está a trasladar à voz passiva. Não se vale trocar o original para adaptá-lo ao que a um lhe convêm na argumentação.


----------



## Alentugano

XiaoRoel said:


> Quem diz isso? *Cuidar* pode ser usado como transitivo sem problemas. Mas o problema não é a existência na língua geral de esse transitivo _cuidar_ que no seu idiolecto não existe, mas do que se está a trasladar à voz passiva. Não se vale trocar o original para adaptá-lo ao que a um lhe convêm na argumentação.


Que interessante! E, já agora, onde é que o senhor já ouviu alguém falar assim? Só se for na Galícia e, que eu saiba, aí não se fala português...


----------



## XiaoRoel

O senhor tem lido muito pouco os clássicos da língua. Isso tem que ser.


----------



## Alentugano

XiaoRoel said:


> O senhor tem lido muito pouco os clássicos da língua. Isso tem que ser.


De facto, tem razão, eu tenho lido poucos clássicos. Só que eu não me estava a referir à escrita, mas sim à forma como se *fala* hoje em dia em Portugal, aquilo que se ouve no quotidiano. Mas, deixa pra lá, não queremos sair do tópico, não é?


----------



## Fanaya

XiaoRoel said:


> Quem diz isso? *Cuidar* pode ser usado como transitivo sem problemas. Mas o problema não é a existência na língua geral de esse transitivo _cuidar_ que no seu idiolecto não existe, mas do que se está a trasladar à voz passiva. Não se vale trocar o original para adaptá-lo ao que a um lhe convêm na argumentação.



XiaRoel, em Espanha existe a possibilidade de dizermos '_cuidar algo/a alguien_' (CD) ou '_cuidar de algo/alguien_' (CR), mas a experiência me diz que é mais comum a segunda opção, pelo menos no quotidiano, onde eu vivo. Também '_dudamos algo_' e '_dudamos de algo_', '_advertimos algo a alguien_' e '_advertimos de algo a alguien_'... e acho que não podes negar que estão correctas ('_el policía nos advirtió del peligro' = 'nosotros fuimos advertidos del peligro por el policía_'). A gramática é muito útil, mas por vezes esquece que as línguas pertencem aos falantes e eles as adaptam às suas necessidades e aos seus gostos. E certamente nunca ouvi ninguém a dizer que '_cuidou a casa_', mas sim '_da casa_' em Portugal, como disse o Alentugano.


----------



## okporip

Não percamos o fio... A dada altura, quis entender de onde o Xiao retira sua convicção tão exageradamente marcada de que verbos transitivos indiretos (VTI) não existem. Vejo agora que apreendi mal muita coisa do que ele escreveu. No entanto, uma das coisas que retive foi a ideia de que a possibilidade de passagem à voz passiva é um critério diferencial entre verbos transitivos (os que podem passar) e intransitivos (os que não podem). Tentei dar um exemplo com um verbo que chamaríamos VTI no Brasil e que admitisse passagem à passiva. Mas creio que escolhi mal e o exemplo, e que Xiao tem razão em dizer que tal frase ('Eu cuido da casa') não pode ser passada para a passiva. De qualquer forma, sigo pensando que essa frase é um exemplo de uso transitivo indireto do verbo 'cuidar'. Chamá-lo 'intransitivo' não combina com o que aprendi na escola. 

Por mais que Xiao entenda de filologia (e eu não entendo absolutamente nada), o que ocorre aqui é que ele não se propõe a admitir sequer a possiblidade de que a questão da regência verbal, da transitividade, de objetos diretos e indiretos seja, no Brasil, pensada e ensinada, simplesmente, de OUTRO MODO. Os quadros do seu próprio pensamento configuram o certo, e os do pensamento alheio, o errado. Notem que não estou falando sobre "ele" e "eu", mas sobre a tradição gramática que informa o que ele diz e a que informa o que eu digo. Ele já foi categórico em afirmar que "se é isso que se ensina no Brasil, está mal ensinado". Mas preferiu silenciar diante da informação de que a noção de VTI está presente em gramáticas e dicionários como o Houaiss. Calou face a esse dado porque só consegue pensar em termos de "certo" e "errado", "científico" e "acientífico", sendo constrangedor que o Houaiss, que ele tanto elogia como "científico", recorra a tal excrescência lógica. Ou tem de rever seu juízo sobre o dicionário, ou mudar de ideia sobre a noção de VTI. O fato é que ele se recusa a perceber que a reflexão linguística pode seguir (e de fato segue) caminhos distintos em diferentes línguas e países. Para quem se interessa pelo assunto, recomendo um texto que, se não é nenhum primor, serve de ilustração do que quero dizer (aqui).


----------

